# webframework - welches bevorzugt ihr



## steff3 (8. Jun 2009)

ich denke es herrscht in konsens über die verwendung von hibernate und spring, hier gibt es natürlich ebenfalls alternativen, aber keine die aus meiner sicht besser ist

nur die liste der webframeworks ist lang

wicket, rap, struts, icefaces, gwt - wobei natürlich alle andere wege gehen und icefacs z.B. auf jsf basiert
(hier will ich mich auch gar nicht streiten, wann ein framework ein "webframework" ist und wann nicht)

fragen, ob es auch weiterentwickelt wird, gibt es ausreichend beispiele, ist es ohne grobe fehler, gibt es natürliche grenzen - die man voher kennen sollte und so weiter, beantwortet meistens keine der projektseiten

die zeit alle zu probieren, um dann nach 2 wochen festzustellen, dass eine besonders wichtige komponente nicht ralisierbar ist, die hat natürlich keiner

die meisten fragen können nur von jemandem beantwortet werden, der damit bereits gearbeitet hat und so praktisch erfahrung gesammelt hat - und das wäre auch meine frage


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jun 2009)

ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung damit, aber anscheinend das aktuellste und beste mit J2EE:
Seam Framework - JBoss Seam
benutzt JSF


----------



## byte (8. Jun 2009)

Hier mal ein Vergleich der Indeed Job Trends:

Ohne JSF:







Mit JSF:


----------



## Noctarius (8. Jun 2009)

Spring oder Struts2 ^^

Mit dem neuen Spring Release wird sich Spring in seiner Lieblingsposition wohl stärken


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2009)

Wundere mich gerade dass man soviele JSF Entwickler sucht... hoffe mal dass sich die Dinge seit 1.1 massiv gebessert haben.
(struts-)shale wurde übrigens vor ein paar Wochen offiziell beerdigt: heise Developer - 30.04.2009 - 10:26 - Das Ende von Apache Shale


----------



## Noctarius (8. Jun 2009)

Ich kann JSF (zumind. den alten Versionen) auch nicht viel abgewinnen, aber naja, Jedem das Seine


----------



## HLX (8. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wundere mich gerade dass man soviele JSF Entwickler sucht... hoffe mal dass sich die Dinge seit 1.1 massiv gebessert haben.
> (struts-)shale wurde übrigens vor ein paar Wochen offiziell beerdigt: heise Developer - 30.04.2009 - 10:26 - Das Ende von Apache Shale



Ich denke, das hat einfach nur damit zu tun, dass SUN es irgendwann zum Standard erklärt hat. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die JSF-Postings hier im Forum seitdem ebenfalls drastisch zugenommen haben. Spiegelt also die Grafik oben wider. Vor dieser Zeit war eher Struts das Framework der Wahl.


----------



## byte (8. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wundere mich gerade dass man soviele JSF Entwickler sucht... hoffe mal dass sich die Dinge seit 1.1 massiv gebessert haben.
> (struts-)shale wurde übrigens vor ein paar Wochen offiziell beerdigt: heise Developer - 30.04.2009 - 10:26 - Das Ende von Apache Shale



Interessant ist auch Struts vs JSF:







Beides wird wohl historisch gewachsen sein. Irgendwie traurig, dass Struts 1 so erfolgreich war / ist und Struts 2 so den Bach runter geht. Da wäre viel Potential gewesen. Stattdessen ist die Zeit nun lange vorbei, wo es DAS Webframework gab. Nun streut sich das Wissen auf 1001 Framework, was aber ja auch nicht soo schlecht sein muss für uns Entwickler.


----------

